# Great sound system for a travelin' guy?



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

My wife and I, soon to be retired, plan to do lots of travel. Not all places are in the developed west (we like to scuba dive) or have GOOD high-speed internet. 

So how can I get a great (OK, very good) sound system in some far-away place? We plan to move and LIVE in one place for 6 - 12 - 18 mos, so we will be settled and have a place to call home. And 'home', to me, means music. I love the music, and part of it, to me, is the actual SOUND of, say, a piano keyboard vibrating after the LvB Sonata ends. Or the sound of a clarinet solo. etc. or the wonderful SOUND of the bassoon and flute duet halfway through the Allegretto movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony. 

Right now I have a beautiful pair of B&W 802's and a nice system to go with them -- it might be the low end of an audiophile system. I sure don't envision bringing those babies to Bali! 

Any suggestions? Is it even possible? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like an iPod and some REALLY good efficient headphones like the Oppo PM-1s that don't require a separate amp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Lots of live music in Bali.

And your ears are the best sound system ever.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Nothing beats cubic inches as the saying goes, so I would not imagine that a travel size HiFi System will have the poignant bass of Your 802's!

Headphones is the most size efficient choice, but Your point about sound hint at it is speakers that You are set on? Given that size do not equate with poignant bass and that You can live without this, depending if You expect to transfer this HiFi-setup withing You luggage or are able to send it as freight between Your destinations, I think Your choice of speakers may be slightly different!
Most major speaker manufacturers have active speakers on their program, Dynaudi, Adan, Elac, Genelec to mentions a few have both mini monitors and floorstanders (Genelec perhaps not the latter) and to this a USB Dac with an analogue volume control and bob's your uncle (I'm asuming that You will bring a laptop to use as source!). An alternative to active speakers would be passive speakers and a amp with built in DAC, most good manufacturers have such on their program!

All depending on Your budget, it might be cheaper to by something locally at an electronics mall!

CAVET! One thing You have consider, is the fact that wall outlet "power" differs around the world, from 100 volts in fx Japan, 110 volts in the US to 240 volts in Australia and Europe. There are transformers that fix this within some equipment, but not all! There are also outboard transformers that can help You fix this!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

ptr said:


> CAVET! One thing You have consider, is the fact that wall outlet "power" differs around the world, from 100 volts in fx Japan, 110 volts in the US to 240 volts in Australia and Europe. There are transformers that fix this within some equipment, but not all! There are also outboard transformers that can help You fix this!
> 
> /ptr


And besides just the voltage, outlets and heads are different in many countries. Get ready to buy a new adapter when you leave Germany and head to Argentina. Then grab another when you head to Dubai. Most newer electronics auto-convert from 110-240, unlike 15-20 years ago when you had to purchase heavy and expensive transformers. Still, as this journey continues, you may find yourself listening to less recorded music and taking in the local sights and sounds more frequently. Remember, most beautiful music was inspired by things we shut out when we're listening to the beautiful music. Enjoy your trip, and your retirement . Don't waste it like I do. Sitting in a bathrobe, drinking Scotch Whisky, and posting on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Don't waste it like I do. Sitting in a bathrobe, drinking Scotch Whisky, and posting on the internet.


Sounds delightful!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a little confused about your goals in the OP. Do you want a Headphone based system, or speakers that you can lug around.
If it's Headphone based you have been given some good suggestions. The Oppo is a good recommendation but I'm not sure that you want to use it at the beach, etc; it's really meant for serious headphone listening and may not tolerate being jostled, or getting sand in it, etc.
Otherwise I would be looking for powered speakers that attach by usb to a laptop. Others have elucidated the connectivity issues regarding mains power outlets. There may be some speakers that can run off the usb power of the computer coming out that I would watch for.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As had been mentioned before, it all depends on exactly what you want.
This is a good quality, all in one system
http://tinyurl.com/postrgh
It's a bit pricey though even s/h


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> As had been mentioned before, it all depends on exactly what you want.
> This is a good quality, all in one system
> http://tinyurl.com/postrgh
> It's a bit pricey though even s/h


The Meridian looks wonderful, if pricey! What the heck is it? Can you put a CD in there? Are there speakers, or do we have to have them separately, or do we go with headphones? (I love the way audiophile ads read so smoothly that you can't tell what you're getting -- but you know it's going to be goooooood.)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I would be using this in my home-away-from home, not at the beach.

Great reminders about local live music -- though I would be hard-pressed to be without my Mozart, Beethoven, and Chopin.

- Bill


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Enjoy your trip, and your retirement . Don't waste it like I do. Sitting in a bathrobe, drinking Scotch Whisky, and posting on the internet.


I understand that there are three segments to a great retirement: the go-go years, the slow-go years, and the no-go years. We're in the first of these (for as long as it may last).

- Bill


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

When I travel all I have is a knapsack. I'm a light traveller. I have an iPod but I don't like headphones. This past summer I bought a Logix piston, a small speaker that is charged using a USB, and has a battery.
View attachment 56638

It's smaller than my clenched fist.

It's not a great sound system, but very small and adequate. And good for travelling.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Might You be looking for something like this?








Geneva Labs; Sound System Model L Wireless

- Width x height x depth:44.8cm x 29.1cm x36.5cm (17.6" x 11.5" x 14.2")

could fit in a large suitcase!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

BillT said:


> I understand that there are three segments to a great retirement: the go-go years, the slow-go years, and the no-go years. We're in the first of these (for as long as it may last).
> 
> - Bill


The go-go-years; the slow-go years and finally, the "kiss of death", the TC posting years.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Inexpensive systems.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insigni...stem/8930604.p?id=1218955993013&skuId=8930604

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-50...stem/1549014.p?id=1219054924637&skuId=1549014


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The go-go-years; the slow-go years and finally, the "kiss of death", the TC posting years.


Does this mean that I have prematurely aged?
I appear to have skipped the go-go and slow-go years.
I have also skipped middle age and most of teen age...
Wow.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Does this mean that I have prematurely aged?
> I appear to have skipped the go-go and slow-go years.
> I have also skipped middle age and most of teen age...
> Wow.


Yes indeed: time flies when you're having fun 

BTW - and I know I'm an old dinosaur - but could I attach my turntable to something like the Geneva Labs box illustrated above? If not, what good but relatively inexpensive unit could serve the purpose of playing my old vinyl, CD's and USB/SD? I don't use Apple products, so an iPod dock is probably useless to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Does this mean that I have prematurely aged?
> I appear to have skipped the go-go and slow-go years.
> I have also skipped middle age and most of teen age...
> Wow.


The post was "auto-biographical". Any resemblance to anyone else, alive or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

techniquest said:


> BTW - and I know I'm an old dinosaur - but could I attach my turntable to something like the Geneva Labs box illustrated above? If not, what good but relatively inexpensive unit could serve the purpose of playing my old vinyl, CD's and USB/SD? I don't use Apple products, so an iPod dock is probably useless to me.


From their homepage:



> *Connectivity*
> - Bluetooth 2.1 A2DP with aptX and AAC codecs for high quality wireless audio streaming
> *- 2 analogue audio inputs for external audio sources: stereo mini (3.5 mm 1/8 inch) connector with auto power-on trigger and RCA connectors*
> - Support for external audio streaming devices (AirPlay® with Apple AirPort Express, Sonos, etc.) via the stereo mini connector


If Your turntable has a built in turntable pre-amp (RIAA) You can hook it up directly otherwise You need to get a such a pre-amp. From what I can see it has no USB connectivity!

I have no clue about "modern" all in the box with decent quality that do vinyl!

/ptr


----------

